# Grinding Belt Recommendation in the UK 2x72



## Ploppy Blobby (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi,
Am using a 2x72 belt grinder to make knives (stock removal, have no forge) and use 3M Cubitron II 60 grit from BND Abrasives. Went for the 60s as these are the 1st knives made and had visions of ruining £££s of hardened steel.
They work fine but don't last as long as I expected, 1 per knife or less, though this may be normal.
Was wondering if anyone has any better suggestions available in the UK?


----------



## parbaked (Mar 14, 2020)

Salem Straub recommends the 3M Trizact belts. 
This post also explains how to dress them when they glaze.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B89jD1On-Wc/


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ve been using red label belts and have been very happy with them. I get several knives out of a 40 grit and I always grind after HT. I’m only using 1/16” stock though and lately I’ve been making 170mm knives so not sure how that compares to what you’re doing. I get them on amazon so not sure if you can buy them on your side of the pond or not? They get good reviews and cost less than the 3M belts.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks Guys, like the Trizact belts for polishing, had not thought about grinding. Cannot find the 347 in the UK, might have to buy from the states, import duties might make that cost prohibitive.
I'll try the red label, price looks good off amazon


----------



## John N (Mar 19, 2020)

you are probably not pushing hard enough! ceramics like to be really battered to fracture the grit and keep them cutting.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Mar 19, 2020)

weirdly the cubitron seem to be bidirectional, when I flip them over its like they cut way better for 20 minutes or so
wishful thinking perhaps?


----------



## Matus (Mar 19, 2020)

You will get better prices from carls.nu - the Bora ceramic belts offer pretty good price-to-performance ration (especially with the discount you get when you order 3 packages with 10 belts per package) and very good Trizact Gator prices. It was actually me who talked them into offering Gator belts


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Mar 20, 2020)

Those Bora look fun, the Gators more so.
The Gators largest grit A300 is only P80, seems pretty gentle, are they that good?


----------

